# Fascinating Article On Nuns in America



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 8, 2009)

*Religious life: The path is less chosen, but young women still hear the call
'I knew I wanted to do God's will'*


> Tuesday, September 08, 2009
> By Ann Rodgers, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quickened (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats an interesting read Ben! Thanks for sharing that. I've always expected the numbers to steadily decline over the next years especially considering it seems trendy for younger folk to be atheist/agnostic.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 8, 2009)

Interesting article. I can understand the pull to monastic life as I considered it myself more than once during my spiritual journey. I visited convents (both catholic and protestant) and talked with catholic and Anglican priests about monastic life. I also lived in religious communities for awhile. 

In the end, it was clear to me that the real pull is the mysticism, false "spirituality", and sense of family that go hand in hand with religious life. The truth is that most folks who live in religious communities, convents and monastaries are afraid that they will not be able to maintain their spiritual walk with the Lord out in the real world. They also believe that by separating themselves from the world, they will be more spiritual. Many rely on the monastic life for their salvation. 

In reality, these places are hot houses for spiritual pride and the members are spiritual cripples who are leaning on community and mysticism for their salvation and/or sanctification instead of the Lord.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 8, 2009)

One of the most interesting things I've read this morning, bar nun. 

Seriously, JB is right; this smacks of mysticism. Protestants can be just as guilty of that form of "spirituality."


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 8, 2009)

I used to want to be a nun, but I gave it up when I realized I could never be Roman Catholic. I didn't find out about protestant nuns until much later. Leading a life away from the world has its appeal, but I'm not really called to it. Just liked the idea.


----------

